# new setup



## stoner 420 (Oct 13, 2006)

hey guys and gals i tryied to grow once before but was stopped for various reasons.. Now i would like to try again but this time with a box..I am not sure if it is big enough i have and old entertainment center that i am tranforming into a grow box....... this is the specs..

19''wide x 15''deep x 15'' tall i know its not very big but i thought if i did some LST then maybe i could grow atlest one plant i am not wanting very much right now just to learn and smoke my own bud..... I am going to use cfls.... 4 13 watt 2 26 watt 1 100 watt daylight and the others r soft white bulbs... i am planning on changing the softs to cools for veg then back to the softs for flower and changeing the 13 watter to all 26 watts in the near future.....

so now i have told yall what i have what do yall think about this set up

any advise is needed


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 15, 2006)

can someone take a shoot at some advice pls i am not too far into it to change it up some....


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 15, 2006)

You're gonna run into height issues. When you factor in the pot size and mounting your lights you're going to have well less then a foot in actual plant height. If you can find something a bit taller you'd be set. Also make sure you have some sort of ventilation, maybe a computer pulling the hot air out of the top and some passive intakes on the bottom.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 16, 2006)

ok thanks for the help... this is what i was thinking i have mounted the lights on the back of the box instead of ontop i have put two 4'' fans on the back one to pull fresh air and one to push hot air out..... i have some ideas of the hieght so i think i am going to atleast try it what do u think.......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> ok thanks for the help... this is what i was thinking i have mounted the lights on the back of the box instead of ontop i have put two 4'' fans on the back one to pull fresh air and one to push hot air out..... i have some ideas of the hieght so i think i am going to atleast try it what do u think.......


*Whats up stoner420. You really need a bigger box if you can get one. 15 inches tall is not tall enough IMHO. Once you put your plant into flower it will stretch atleast 1 or 2 feet depending on your growing conditions. It might be possible to LST but you still might run into height problems. *


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 16, 2006)

okay so i have another idea what do u think about this for flower..
taking two of the biggest rubbermaid tubs i can find cutting the bottom out of one, and stacking it on the other one sealing it u. then putting some cfls in the sides and some tubes or more cfls which ever is easier( i know i need an hps light but i really can't afford it right now mayb by the time flower comes around then mayb but for now the plan  is cfl and flour. tubes) ne waysthen putting some cpu fans in the sides for intake and exhaust.....

so there is my plan now i need some experinced help to see if these two boxes will b ok for 1 plant mayb two but i doubt it......

any advises is needed mayb someone has tried this


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 16, 2006)

if you could combine the height of say maybe (2) 25gallon tubs then you'd have like 28" and that is do-able. For lights you could rig something with CFLs up. Just make sure you can keep it about 2-3" away from your plants at all times. Make some cut outs for your fans and you should be set. I wouldn't go HPS in a rubber maid tub. It'll just be way to hot.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 17, 2006)

ok thanks man i was not planning on getting a hps light this grow mayb down the road, for now just going to use a bunch of cfls and some fans, a simple grow tell i get the hang of it then i will build a good cabinet...

thanks for the replys if u have any more good budget ideas let me know


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

when you're using your CFLs just make sure you have something rigged up so the light is 2-3" inches away from the light durring all stages of growth. You can just tie a string to the light socket and poke a hole on the top of the cab and just move it up as needed. And also recognize that your plant will double in size when you start to flower, so don't let it get to big in veg.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 18, 2006)

okay i have that figured out now i have one more question..  i will be doing this in the fastest manner i can so big is not a problem but what is a problem is i am not sure when the earliest time i can induce flower... i have read that i can do this as soon as the first internode has formed but can i do it before this or no... also when can i start to top it without stressing it more than lst

thanks for the help bejohst anyone else that can help pls do...

also i read earlier about someone getting a plant mayb a clone it was but where can i find these on the internet pls let me know


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> okay i have that figured out now i have one more question.. i will be doing this in the fastest manner i can so big is not a problem but what is a problem is i am not sure when the earliest time i can induce flower... i have read that i can do this as soon as the first internode has formed but can i do it before this or no... also when can i start to top it without stressing it more than lst
> 
> thanks for the help bejohst anyone else that can help pls do...
> 
> also i read earlier about someone getting a plant mayb a clone it was but where can i find these on the internet pls let me know


*Whats up stoner420. You should wait until you see alternating nodes before putting them into flower because this is a sign that your plant is mature and ready. You can start to flower your plant at anytime however it will hurt the overall potency IMHO. *


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

LST the hell out of the plant so that it can grow alternating nodes but may not be bigger then about 6"


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 18, 2006)

i am going to go ahead and finish this veg box then i will germ some seeds and we will do this as we go( by we i am hoping everyone will b here to help me along cause this may get tricky) but i am going to try it and lst and top the **** out of it.... about 3 mayb 4 weeks into veg i will build the rubermaid tubs and when the first alternating node showes it pretty ittle face i will throw it in to harvest..... i am not to worried about yield i am however worried about potency because it will b bagseed so i want to get the best high atleast.... anymore ideas before i finish the veg boxif not i will take pics tonight and put them on here of the box then in a couple days i will thake pics of a sprout i hope


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 18, 2006)

oh yeah i never heard an answer on when  i can start topping without stressing too much can i do this before lst or after.. i was thinking maybe top once then when the two new shoots come up tie them down or top it again what do u guys and gals think


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck man, Start up a grow journal when you start that way we can allow follow what you're doing. As for your topping question... no idea I never top just lst.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks bejohst for the reply and i will most diffinetly start a grow journal and i hope u r there to see it.. and for the topping question i am still looking for some help anyone know when i can start topping my plants


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 20, 2006)

okay so i have finished my veg box now and i only had room for 5 of the cfls: 2 13 watt 875 lumens, 2 26 watt 1700 lumens, 1 100 sunlight bulb from LOA.. the fans i had well one of them worked the other made this aweful roaring sound so i unpluged it and just hooked the one up well it seems to b too much  this thing blows harder than any damn 7'' desk fan i have ever seen and it is a 4'' industrial fan i mean this thing puts out the wind. does anyone know how i can adjust it can i hook up a dimmer switch or something of this nature... the lights by them selfs don't seem to make that much heat but i think after a while it will get hot so the fan will help with this and stem strenght....the only thing i have not done is paint it, the inside is a flat black and i have some satin white laying around here  can i use this or do i need to just go get some flat white...
also i have been thinking of experimenting and trying to grow this plant almost sideways i saw a post earlier where they had planted in a pvc pipe and where growing it on the ground so i thought hey i will try it so wish me luck as i put seeds to germ this weekend ( i am going to put three and see what i get)
thanks for all the advice that everyone has given lets see if it works...
post a pic tomarrow of the box


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> okay so i have finished my veg box now and i only had room for 5 of the cfls: 2 13 watt 875 lumens, 2 26 watt 1700 lumens, 1 100 sunlight bulb from LOA.. the fans i had well one of them worked the other made this aweful roaring sound so i unpluged it and just hooked the one up well it seems to b too much this thing blows harder than any damn 7'' desk fan i have ever seen and it is a 4'' industrial fan i mean this thing puts out the wind. does anyone know how i can adjust it can i hook up a dimmer switch or something of this nature... the lights by them selfs don't seem to make that much heat but i think after a while it will get hot so the fan will help with this and stem strenght....the only thing i have not done is paint it, the inside is a flat black and i have some satin white laying around here can i use this or do i need to just go get some flat white...
> also i have been thinking of experimenting and trying to grow this plant almost sideways i saw a post earlier where they had planted in a pvc pipe and where growing it on the ground so i thought hey i will try it so wish me luck as i put seeds to germ this weekend ( i am going to put three and see what i get)
> thanks for all the advice that everyone has given lets see if it works...
> post a pic tomarrow of the box


*Whats up stoner420. I would use flat white paint because the satin can cause hot spots and you don't want that. *


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey i am at another computer now mayb i can post these pics...
first is my veg box still has too b painted
second is my glass collection
third is my recent stash

hope u enjoy and hope that u will reply and let me know what u think of these pics
thanks and happy growing


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 29, 2006)

i thought everyone liked pics lol so what do u think


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 29, 2006)

cover them walls with white poster board or some other reflective  material and you should be set.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> Hey i am at another computer now mayb i can post these pics...
> first is my veg box still has too b painted
> second is my glass collection
> third is my recent stash
> ...


*Very nice glass collection stoner 420. How about you pack one of those bowls and pass it on over.   Did you ever get the inside of your box painted or covered with anything? *


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 30, 2006)

yes TBG i did as a matter of fact i painted the inside of the box flat white and i had a problem b\c the door on the box (entertainment center) was glass so i just used some box tape and electrical tape and sealed it up really good then i put a white trash bag (folded to fit) on the outside of the door for extra seal and hopefully reflection..... i am going cut a piece of a black trash bag and put over that so it will hold light for stealth..... i have to get a dig. termometer and Rh and i will b ready to go i am going to try to germenate two seeds different ways for experiment .............
Thanks TBG i am passing it enjoy and i will take somemore pics tomarrow .......
i am replacing all soft whites with cool whites before i get seedlings in there.. is this right or should i leave two of the 13 watt 875 lumen soft whites in there for a variaty of spectrum... some last minute touches and we r ready for a very small spaced experiment hope u all help with the journal i will be starting


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> yes TBG i did as a matter of fact i painted the inside of the box flat white and i had a problem b\c the door on the box (entertainment center) was glass so i just used some box tape and electrical tape and sealed it up really good then i put a white trash bag (folded to fit) on the outside of the door for extra seal and hopefully reflection..... i am going cut a piece of a black trash bag and put over that so it will hold light for stealth..... i have to get a dig. termometer and Rh and i will b ready to go i am going to try to germenate two seeds different ways for experiment .............
> Thanks TBG i am passing it enjoy and i will take somemore pics tomarrow .......
> i am replacing all soft whites with cool whites before i get seedlings in there.. is this right or should i leave two of the 13 watt 875 lumen soft whites in there for a variaty of spectrum... some last minute touches and we r ready for a very small spaced experiment hope u all help with the journal i will be starting


*I would use both of the lights for a variety. What the hell man it can't hurt right. Hey man did you see your birthday thread? *


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 30, 2006)

what b-day thread r u talking about i have not seen anything like this... and thanks i am going to get 3 26 or 42 watt cools and i will have a total of i 100 watt sunlight bulb (from LOA) 3 (i think) 26 watt cools and 1 13 watt soft so what do u think for a small space like this i think it will b plenty cause they r spread out pretty good  let me know what u think........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> what b-day thread r u talking about i have not seen anything like this... and thanks i am going to get 3 26 or 42 watt cools and i will have a total of i 100 watt sunlight bulb (from LOA) 3 (i think) 26 watt cools and 1 13 watt soft so what do u think for a small space like this i think it will b plenty cause they r spread out pretty good let me know what u think........


*This birthday thread.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6867*


----------

